# Does anyone else find the live food as fascinating as the reptile?



## eckothegecko (Sep 3, 2011)

When I kept live food in my room I found watching the crix and mealies just as fun as watching my gecko. :blush:
Just wondering if anyone else thinks that live food are cool too. :2thumb:
I cared as much for the insects as I did for my gecko. :razz:


----------



## melee79 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, when I'm checking on my roaches and mealie worm beetles I sometimes just watch to see what they get up to.

Sad really :whistling2:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i keep crickets as pets in natural set-ups and am also raising some baby locust as pets, (only 12 lol)


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Me too, I just sit there and watch the locusts and mealworm beetle more than I do my lizards!


----------



## eckothegecko (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, it is kinda sad, but they are quite interesting. I wouldn't mind keeping them as pets. :whistling2:


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah its sad!! :lol2:
I've started a breeding colony, so they are pets now I guess!


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

I love watching the locusts, especially just after I've chucked in a ton of food for them. When the have narrow grass pieces they hold the grass at one end, as if its a straw, and slowly munch their way right to the other. Its so cool :2thumb:


----------



## lee b (Nov 5, 2008)

I must admit that i find my dubias interesting to watch,especialy at feeding time when they swarm their food


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

:lol2: I do find myself watching the crix, locust and various wormy things going about their business alot! I probably spend as much time caring for them as i do for Spike :blush:


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

takes me about 30 mins each day looking after bugs lol plus a couple hours watching them


----------



## alanrob (Sep 7, 2011)

Fed some locusts to the beardy this morning and they jumped straight into his greens and started eating them.

We watched them instead of watching him eating, well for a little while anyway...


----------



## BeenzandCarlos (Apr 25, 2011)

:whistling2:


----------

